# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  HP LaserJet 1018

## nikols

Помогите разрешить проблему возникшую с принтером HP LaserJet 1018. При печати документа документ печатается лишь частично, при выключении принтера и его последующем включении ситуация повторяется. 
Отнес в гарантийку - там без проблем напечатал подряд 40 страниц.
Переустановил систему, скачал дрова с оф. сайта - результата нет.

----------


## nikols

HP LaserJet 1018  капризен к длине и марке USB кабеля 
- теряют связь с компом, могут напечатать 5-10 стр
 и потерять комп. с кабелями 2-3 м.

С кабелем не более 1,8 м с ферритовыми кольцами
 (взяли от сканеров)
 ведут себя вроде нормально.

----------


## urbanjuk2008

Ты знаешь у меня у самого такой же принтер печатает без траблов... ну правда шнур нормальный, я не знаю вообще они что разные бывают?

----------


## Demdot

Тоже использую этот принтер, но кабель стандартный, белого цвета без дополнительного питания, как в случае со сканером. 
Быть может вирус или AdWare? Проверь касперским.

----------

